# Welche SSD's mit eigener Garbage Collection?



## k-b (23. Januar 2010)

Vorneweg: Ich will eine SSD in mein MBP einbauen. OS X unterstützt ovn Haus aus, nicht wie Win7, kein Trim.

Durch ewiges lesen, habe ich jetzt rausgefunden das manche Controller anscheinend, wenn die Platte im Idle ist, automatisch eine Art Garbage Collection durchführen, vom Controller angestoßen. 

Ich habe aber schon so einiges gelesen .. mal das es die Samsung sind, mal das es die Intels sind, dann nur die neusten Intels, .. ich weiß gar nicht mehr was Sache ist. 
Dann wieder, dass SSDs mit SLC gar kein Trim brauchen, .. 

Samsungs werden von Apple auch direkt in ihren MBPs verbaut, von daher würde es schon Sinn ergeben, dass es die sind. Aber eine andere Seite sagt dann scho wieder, dass die OEM Samsung total langsam sind ..
 - Ihr versteht mein Dilemma.

Von euch, puren Hardwarepros, unvoreingenommen durch Applemeinungen brauch ich einfach nur pure Fakten! Welche SSDs stoßen die GC von alleine an?


----------



## UnnerveD (23. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, sind es tatsächlich die Samsung, bzw. SSD die auf Samsung's Controller basieren - dies wäre dann auch bei den Corsair SSD der Fall, die nochmal ein gutes Stück schneller sind als die von Samsung.
Was die Postville SSD angeht, da müsste ich auch erst suchen, ob ich dazu etwas verlässliches finde...

mfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Januar 2010)

Ob die Postvilles wirklich diese Garbage Collection machen ist mir nicht gelungen herauszufinden, Fakt ist aber, dass die Postvilles auch ohne aktives TRIM sehr wenig performanceverlust erleiden (unter 5% nach intensiver Nutzung), irgeneinen Mechanismus wird dieser Controller also auch haben^^


----------



## k-b (24. Januar 2010)

Welche Modellreihe sind denn die Postviles? Und wo hast du die Info mit den <5% her?


----------



## Mr Bo (24. Januar 2010)

Das GC von dem du sprichst, funktioniert sehr gut bei dem Indilinx Controller mit Firmware 1916. Die ist u.a zu finden bei Supertalent SSD wie die aktuellen GX und auch den neuen GX2 Modellen

Bei Intel sind es die G2 Postville SSD's , die Trim Unterstützung finden in der aktuellen Firmware Version. Bei den älteren G1 geht das leider nicht.


----------



## k-b (24. Januar 2010)

Ich meine jetzt nicht die Betriebssystemseitige Trim-Unterstützung im Treiber, sondern die wo vom Controller selbst angestoßen wird! Meinst du das in deinem letzten Satz mit dem Trim?


----------



## Mr Bo (24. Januar 2010)

Naja, das Betriebssystem (WIN7)gibt den Trimbefehl raus, und die SSD ist aufgrund ihrer Firmware in der Lage den Trimbefehl auszuführen. 
Eigentlich ganz einfach.
Selbstverständlich kannst du den Trimbefehl auch manuel anstossen. Ist ja auch Sinnvoll, wenn du ein BS nutzt das nicht Win7 ist

EDIT

mach es dir ganz einfach. Wenn du dir eine SSD für deinen PC zulegen möchtest, ist es Sinnvoll das Betriebssystem und deine Anwendungsprogramme auf der SSD zu installieren. Mit knapp 80GB kommst du mit der Intel wirklich so weit über die Runden, das du sogar noch deine bsten Spiele mit installieren kannst.
Mit der Intel (Intel X25-M Postville 80GB) kannst du nichts falsch machen, weil selbst der Preis im Vergleich GB/€ günstiger ist, als bei den meisten anderen SSD's die wirklich was taugen. 
Einzig die Solidata K6 (64GB Indilinx Controller) ist mit 155€ günstiger.
Hatte vorher eine SSD mit 64GB von SuperTalent und war damit auch zufrieden. Nur war es vom Platz dann doch ein bisschen eng so das ich sie verkauft habe und mir die Intel geholt hab. Habe dabei allerdings auch ein bischen auf die extrem guten Benchmarkwerte geschielt....
Muß aber dazu sagen, das ich auf Battlefield Bad Company 2 warte, und 15GB Platz dafür auf der SSD brauche. Hab schon Crysis + Crysis Wars und Warhead auf der SSD liegen.  Irgendwann ist halt alles mal voll. 

Beim 2ten Bild noch ein bischen was optimiert


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2010)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Naja, das Betriebssystem (WIN7)gibt den Trimbefehl raus, und die SSD ist aufgrund ihrer Firmware in der Lage den Trimbefehl auszuführen.
> Eigentlich ganz einfach.
> Selbstverständlich kannst du den Trimbefehl auch manuel anstossen. Ist ja auch Sinnvoll, wenn du ein BS nutzt das nicht Win7 ist


 Jaa - aber das ist ja gerade der Punkt der hier diskutiert wird. Deshalb ja auch der ganze Thread  OS X kann den Trim-Befehl nicht  anstoßen. Deshalb suche ich eine SSD bei der der Controller das selbst macht. Und außerdem geht es nicht um PC's


----------



## gdfan (26. Januar 2010)

Schau mal in den Indilinx Thread im Luxx. Ich glaube dort gelesen zu haben das mit der 1916 auch GC geht


----------



## UnnerveD (26. Januar 2010)

gdfan schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Indilinx Thread im Luxx. Ich glaube dort gelesen zu haben das mit der 1916 auch GC geht



Klar unter Win7 - wir reden aber immer noch von 'nem MAC OS (nächstes Mal bitte genauer lesen  ).

mfG

@topic
Also bis MAC OS X den TRIM Befehl unterstützt, bist du wohl darauf angewiesen, deine SSD regelmäßig zu formatieren und dann entsprechende Backups einzuspielen (Solltest du unbedingt jetzt eine SSD wollen, wäre das die optimale Lösung - andernfalls heißt es warten)


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2010)

Die Intel Platten(egal ob die alten oder neuen) haben einen sehr effektiven GC Algorithmus. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum Intel lange Zeit kein Trim angeboten hat und auch keinen Grund sieht dieses bei den alten Platten nach zu liefern.
Da die Intel Modelle auch noch zu den zuverlässigsten und schnellsten auf dem Markt gehören sehe ich eigentlich momentan keinen Grund wo anders zu kaufen.

Zu MLC vs. SLC:
Wen die Grundlagen interessiert der sollte sich das hier mal durchlesen:
http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/SLC_vs_MLC whitepaper.pdf

Da auf einem einzigen Transistor bei der MLC Betriebsweise mehrere,feinere Spannungen gespeichert werden dauert vor allem das Schreiben länger, da es genauer erfolgen muss(das bekommen moderne Controller aber immer besser  in den Griff).
Die Grundproblematik bei Flash dass man eine unnötig belegte Zelle erst ein mal lesen und dann löschen muss bevor man sie wieder beschreiben kann ist aber bei beiden vorhanden.


----------



## k-b (26. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, danke! Auch das Whitepaper ist nice.

Werde mir ne Postville kaufen! Frage ist nur ob 80 oder 160gb ..


----------



## klefreak (26. Januar 2010)

@K-B

ich werfe noch einige Infos aus der PCGH-01.2010 hinzu:

Es gibt eine "Wiper" software welche ein manuelles "trimmen" ermöglicht..

folgende Modelle sollten das unterstützen
---------------------------------------------------
G.Skill -"FALCON" - Indilinx- ab FW 1819
INtel - "X25-m G2" (postville) - Intel - ab FW 02HA*
OCZ - "Agility" und "Vertex" - Indilinx - ab FW1,40
Patriot - "Torqx" - Indilinx - ab FW 1819
Super Talent - "Ultradrive ME/GX" - Indilinx - ab FW 1819
-------------------------------------------------------

aus dem TEXT des Artikels über SSD's (PCGH 2010.01 seite 65)

...eine weitere Lösung stellt die Funktion namens Garbage collection dar... 
...ein Algorithmus führt automatishc im Hintergrund aufräumarbeiten durch...
Der Samsung-Algorithmus nutzt dazu den TRIM befehl und benötigt daher NTFS ....
...der indilinx barefoot-controller hingegen löscht keine Daten sondern ordnet sie effizient an um möglichst viele freihe Blöcke zu schaffen, eine art der Defragmentierung...


lg klemens


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2010)

Problem bei der Softwarelösung: Die meisten(alle?) Hersteller unterstützen dabei auch kein MacOS.


----------



## k-b (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber das Problem hab ich gelöst. Ich werd einfach alle paar Monate mal mit einer Windows Ultimate Boot CD booten und dann trimmen  Habe ich leider auch erst einiges später herausgefunden, als sich mit die Frage gestellt hat.


----------



## gdfan (27. Januar 2010)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Klar unter Win7 - wir reden aber immer noch von 'nem MAC OS (nächstes Mal bitte genauer lesen  ).
> 
> mfG
> 
> ...


Nicht. Soweit ich weiß und wie schon egschrieben wurde, arbeitet GC selbständig und Betriebsystem unabhängig. Desweegn nutzen die Leute, die ihre SSDs im RAID nutzen die Firmware mit GC, da im Raid nicht getrimmt werden kann.


> Garbage Collection ist eine Hintergrundaktivität auf der SSD, die dessen Firmware selbständig durchführt um SSD-Speicher-Pages (meist 4kb) so zusammen zulegen, dass möglichst viele freie Erase Blocks (meist 128-256kb) entstehen. Im Gegensatz zu Defragmentierung nicht unbedingt möglichst viel zusammenhängenden freien Speicher, sondern, dass nicht jede Page einen eigenen Erase Block belegt. Viele freie Erase Blocks => hohe Schreibleistung u. wenig Degradierung der Speicherperformance, wenn sich die SSD füllt.


Quelle Tomshardware

(Nächstes Mal genauer lesen )


----------



## jenzy (27. Januar 2010)

OCZ Technology | Products | Flash Media | OCZ Vertex Series Mac Edition SATA II 2.5" SSD hier ne SSD für Mac´s


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Januar 2010)

gdfan schrieb:


> Nicht. Soweit ich weiß und wie schon egschrieben wurde, arbeitet GC selbständig und Betriebsystem unabhängig.
> (Nächstes Mal genauer lesen )



Hast Recht - Indilinx SSD haben mittlerweile wohl einen ähnlichen GC Algorithmus entwickelt (Ich dachte vorher, dass es diesen ausschließlich auf Samsungcontroller-basierten SSD geben würde)

Tja... wie bereits gesagt: Nächstes Mal genauer lesen 

mfG


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2010)

jenzy schrieb:


> OCZ Technology | Products | Flash Media | OCZ Vertex Series Mac Edition SATA II 2.5" SSD hier ne SSD für Mac´s


An der ist leider nichts anders, als das man das Apple-Logo mitzahlt


----------



## Ecle (27. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Werde mir ne Postville kaufen! Frage ist nur ob 80 oder 160gb ..


Hängt natürlich von deinen Ansprüchen ab. Da können wir dir schlecht helfen, außer wenn du uns sagst, was du so alles brauchst.
Ich hab die 80GB und bin froh keine SSD mit 64GB gekauft zu haben, denn genau den Platz hätte ich dringend gebraucht. 
Nun hab ich schon seit einiger Zeit 15GB frei, also ausreichend...
Bei mir siehts so aus:
40GB Programme, 12GB Windows, 4GB Users
hiberfile.sys und pagefile.sys sind auf der Festplatte, genauso wie der Großteil von Users

Übrigens das mit der Live-CD booten ist ne gute Idee.
Mit der Intel SSD Toolbox kannst du manuell Trimmen, hat bei mir unter XP sehr gut funktioniert, die 4KB Random Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist deutlich angestiegen.


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2010)

General Discussion wiper.sh discussion thread (Linux TRIM tool)

Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## k-b (28. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> General Discussion wiper.sh discussion thread (Linux TRIM tool)
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es.


Yeah geil dann würd ja evtl. sogar ne Ubuntu Livecd reichen oder ich krieg es irgendwie auf OS X gehackt!


----------



## k-b (28. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich von deinen Ansprüchen ab. Da können wir dir schlecht helfen, außer wenn du uns sagst, was du so alles brauchst.
> Ich hab die 80GB und bin froh keine SSD mit 64GB gekauft zu haben, denn genau den Platz hätte ich dringend gebraucht.
> Nun hab ich schon seit einiger Zeit 15GB frei, also ausreichend...
> Bei mir siehts so aus:


Ist halt n portables Gerät, da hat man nochmal paar Sachen extra dabei. 
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   233Gi   49Gi  183Gi    21%    /

10gb Serverbackups könnt ich noch los werden, Medien und Timemachine sind eh auf ner Externen.

Eigentlich reicht mir 80 erst mal. 
Selbst wenn ich mal mehr brauchen würde, wäre glaub es sinnvoller danach einfach ne neue zu kaufen. Der Preisverfall der dann bis dahin bestimmt für die 80er stattgefunden hat, lässt dann auch die 160er in ein erträgliches Maß schrumpen


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Yeah geil dann würd ja evtl. sogar ne Ubuntu Livecd reichen oder ich krieg es irgendwie auf OS X gehackt!



Linux/MacOS sind ja nicht so verschieden. Könnte gehen.


----------



## k-b (30. Januar 2010)

Awesome diese Dinger.
Benchmark während Timemachine-Berechnung!


Und ich glaub die GC funktioniert ganz gut. Wegen deinem Fehler in Hardlinks ware meine SSD direkt nach der Wiederherstellung zu 98% vollgemüllt mit kleinen Files (Server-Backup) die ich dann gelöscht habe.  Und die Ergebnisse passen trotzdem.


Und es is einfach geil, dass das Macbook Pro imIdle halt absolut lautlos ist, wenn man mit dem Ohr ran geht!


----------

